
Ask HN: What is considered “negative market value” in the jobs market? - ccajas
Can anyone give an explanation for that in this context? Also, is it possible to correct that?
======
itamarst
I have never heard this term. Could you explain a bit what you're talking
about?

~~~
ccajas
I've seen it in the sense of comparing individuals that are competing for a
job in the jobs market. For example, if a new, inexperienced person is favored
for the job over a more experienced person, the more experienced candidate is
said to have negative market value for the employer.

~~~
itamarst
I would avoid working for such an employer, they're presuming the cost of
someone more experienced isn't worth the output. Which means once you've
worked there for a while they will try to kick you out for being too
expensive, or pay you below market rates.

Plus, they're wrong, experience can give massive boosts to output
([https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/25/the-01x-programmer/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/25/the-01x-programmer/)).

